# How To Lose A Pound of Fat Per Day



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you lose a pound of fat per day? No, that’s not a typo, I said lose a pound of fat per DAY not per WEEK. Yeah, I know what you’re thinking (especially if you’re a regular Burn the Fat Blog or Tom Venuto reader), but don’t get yer britches in a bunch just yet, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

